# Japanese blogs



## pauro08

Any Good Japanese blogs written in English? Please... I'm just interesting about this country Japan, and I want to read lots of articles about it.. xD


----------



## kateblankett

here's a link I found online, I hope this can be useful 
The Japan Blog List - Japan related blogs which are written in English


----------

